# Near giveaway sale, de Witt's Jus Divinum The Westminster Assembly & the Divine Right



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 8, 2010)

Now reprinted via the Confessional Presbyterian Press: John R. de Witt's _Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly & the Divine Right Government_. This has been a hard book to obtain reasonably in the 1969 paperback edition which has listed for over $100 (USD). This is a good quality hardbound facsimile reprint with dust jacket. A standard work. 261 pages, $45 plus shipping. There is a preview after the jump to the Lulu page, but it doesn't do the text justice. I have released this after finally becoming happy with the quality of the print.

John R. de Witt’s Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly & the Divine Right of Church Government | Naphtali Press


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 8, 2010)

For clarification, how does this book relate to the copy of _Jus Divinum_ that I (and others) already purchased from you?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 8, 2010)

They both have _Jus Divinum_ in the title. One is the work defending Presbyterian polity by the London Provincial Assembly (Jus Divinum Regiminis); the other is de Witt's doctoral thesis, a study of the Assembly debates and work on church government.


----------



## DTK (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Chris, 

Dr. John R. de Witt was my professor of systematic theology in seminary, and I will always be grateful for his lectures, which were practically all delivered with the passion one usually sees reserved for preaching. I hope to order a copy in the months to come as my book allowance permits. I owe more than words can express to his instruction.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for that David; I'm happy to say Dr. de Witt was pleased with the result and that this reprint will make the work now more readily attainable. I'm also happy of course that he agreed to the attempt to do this reprint which after some false starts and a long delay is now come to fruition. It was a different kind of project for me; 99.9 percent simply getting good scans of the pages from a sacrificed copy.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 9, 2010)

Ordered mine to accompany my Jus Divinum.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2010)

So tempting...so many books I haven't read.

I have a confession to make Chris. I've been so busy that I'm just now reading CPJ 4. It's very good. I'm about 50 pages from completion.

Just out of curiosity, since the book is only 40 years old, is it hard to scan the original text and, with OCR, typeset it anew? I've actually been really surprised at what I'm able to get on Google Books lately. They've scanned a lot of old works and the OCR is really excellent to the point that I've got Ursinus Economy of the Covenants on my reader and the text is not "facsimile looking" but is in the built in font.

As I said, I'm very tempted to buy this work as _Jus Divinum_ was such a good book. I'm afraid if I don't grab it, even to read later, that by the time I grab it, I won't be able to get it. My only dilemma now is that I'm really into trying to get books on my reader now as I'm running out of shelf space.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 9, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> My only dilemma now is that I'm really into trying to get books on my reader now as _I'm running out of shelf space._


 
Well, then, it seems that the obvious answer to your dilemma is to get a bigger house with more shelf space.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 9, 2010)

Rich,
The book was nicely set (linotype I imagine) and could have scanned as it was pretty sharp in the copy I had to butcher up. However, I am not sure when I would have had time to proof such a OCR'd text and then it didn't matter because Dr. de Witt did not want it reset but issued in facsimile.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris. I didn't mean to sound ungrateful for your excellent work. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 18, 2010)

Just bumping this with a note that I have put this on sale for $35 ($45 regular prince) and Lulu is currently running a free shipping promotion. This may be a great time to pick this title up! 

John R. de Witt’s Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly & the Divine Right of Church Government | Naphtali Press


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 20, 2010)

Pick this up now at the near give away price of $22.95 plus shipping (regular retail, $45.00). This is a classic folks; and for a Lulu reprint pretty nicely done if I do say so myself.
John R. de Witt’s Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly & the Divine Right of Church Government | Naphtali Press


----------



## Wayne (Sep 20, 2010)

A great bargain on a very good book!


----------

